# ARGH! japanese beetles



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Ok guys what is the best way to deal with this scourge? They are eating my roses and crepe myrtles all to pieces. I have some Sevin spray but it does nothing to them. They just laugh and keep on eating and mating. Help


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I had a million of them on my Hop bines last year, all of a sudden. I blasted them with permethrin and the next morning there were piles of beetles dead on the ground.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I've had great success with the spectracide bag-a-bug system. I place 3 or 4 of them around the perimeter of the property (AWAY from the stuff I want to keep bug free: roses, apple trees, veggie garden, etc), and I catch LOADS of them, and they stay off the stuff I want them to stay off of.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Several, several years ago I used liquid Sevin and that did an excellent job of killing them. I believe the current liquid Sevin is using a different AI so don't know how effective it is now.


----------

